# More Slavas



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

despite what the dials say...

350047534915

350047534967

280217158590

350047534936 plus lots more on our favourite auction site.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Many of these come out of ukraine...whats the deal?

I am trying to get a few out of Kazakhstan..lets ee how it gors


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

ujjwaldey said:


> Many of these come out of ukraine...whats the deal?
> 
> I am trying to get a few out of Kazakhstan..lets ee how it gors


I think that these are the Chinese 'contract/fake' Slavas, discussed here before.

I still find it surprising that the Chinese want to make a watch with so little potential value.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I think the chinese factories start by making crap and then graduate to better things..Like the apprenticeship program...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ujjwaldey said:


> I think the chinese factories start by making crap and then graduate to better things..Like the apprenticeship program...


Aaaah!, so that's the answer. Sir Alan is in charge? 

The thread does exist further down the posting list. IMHO, if you can get them cheap enough, they are reasonable "affordables", not any great deal worse or better than Shanghai wind-ups. Others disagree, (vehemently in some cases) but the one I have fits well into the "Everyday and affordables" category. :lol:

Keeps good time, wears well enough and looks ok - what more could a body want from a cheap (really cheap) watch? They're modern day equivalents of many cheap watches of the past - loads of those still around. :yes:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Turns out that I'm wrong, again...

There _are _ similar authentic Slavas , produced when Slava, (2MWF) were leaving their factory a couple of years ago.

It's those marked 'Slava Sozvezdie' (Созвездие), which are the Chinese fakes, trying to piggyback the popularity of the Russian brand.

My bad.


----------

